# Burg Frankenstein



## Gerald (12. Juli 2001)

Nachdem jetzt schon viel über die Burg geschrieben wurde, hier noch der Link:  http://www.burg-frankenstein.de/







Besuchen sollte man die Halloween Veranstaltung im Herbst.
P + R ab Pfungstadt Hauptfiredhof.

Der Satz aus dem Plakat " .. werden zur dunklen Stunde alte und neue Kreaturen ihr Unwesen treiben und für Angst und Schrecken sorgen", 

beweißt nur, daß es sich um eine getarnte MTB Veranstaltung handelt.  

Gerald        ................ geht vielleicht am 3.11. biken zur Burg


----------

